# Water Leak



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Just wondering if ne one else in her has experienced a HUGE water leak in the passenger side of the car front and back. My carpets soak thru when it rains. Its been taken in and fixed but i am wondering if ne others have experienced. :confused


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

I had my GTO for one week and the first hard rain in October, on the passenger side floormat and carpet was soaked, up under the glovebox area and the passenger floor. It rained since then but i didnt have a problem? But I'm sure i will find out for sure this spring. Let me now what the dealer says. Thanks.


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

had it in the drivers rear


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

they dont tell you that the pool feature comes standard on all gto's


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Nope...sorry...not even here in rainy SoCal!


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I never had it either.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Got it back from service today and found out that the body of my car did not get sealed under the front right quarterpanel at the factory. Wow, kind of a big thing to miss dont ya think. Any ways it is fixed now so to all who have had problems tell ur dealer to check sealed areas for missed spots, because my dealer claimed that it will be a common problem with 04's.


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks sasdawgGTO. I will have my dealer check mine out this spring.


----------



## deezdad (Mar 22, 2005)

so does that ruin new car smell, replace it with musty carpet smell?


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

deezdad said:


> so does that ruin new car smell, replace it with musty carpet smell?


Sadly yess somewhat


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

I spent Saturday driving 4.5 hours in some intense rain (heading for a brewery open house, so it was worth it!). The rain was really hard in the last 2 hours and I was very surprised that I started getting drips of water coming from the top of the door. This continued all the time it was raining, and even started doing the same thing on the passenger side, only not as much. I was doing a little over 70 in the hard rain, so it was beating on the car quite hard. I took it in to the dealer today and so far, he says that he can't make it leak. I did tell him that I was running over 70 all the way, so it might be a pressure thing. Anyone else been driving in hard rain? get any leaks?


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

No leaks yet... but everyone please keep the rest of us posted.


----------



## IndianaGTO (Jan 7, 2005)

YES!! I had the car for about a week and with the first rain fall my passenger side carpet and seat were soak and wet. Took the car in to the dealership and had them replace the seal on the door. All is good now. 

But on another note, has anyone else had any problems with there power steering pumps? Mine went out with about 2500 miles. Started getting some grinding noise under the hood when I first started the car in the morning. Took that in as well to get fixed. Just a FYI and something to keep an eye out for.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

IndianaGTO-

Yes, 700 miles on my 2004 and the power steering pump is noisy. I wouldn't be surprised to see it go by 2500 miles. Especially with the way this car entices me to drive it hard. Keeping within 15mph above any speed limit is almost impossible!

Back to the original thread, haven't had mine out in the rain enough to notice any water leaks..


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

Got the car back Friday and the dealer says that they could not make it leak. On the plus side, I had them dim the MPH indicator light and attempted to have the bushings in the rear fixed. They are ordering the parts. One out of 3 isn't so good . . . .


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

My 05 has about 1,800 miles on the clock. No leaks after snow storms, heavy rain, a couple of trips thru the u-do-it car wash, and a driveway wash.

If a car wash nozzle won't cause a leak, I think I'm safe.

No sign of PS pump noises either.


----------



## bane77 (Dec 6, 2013)

yes I just found a leak drivers side right behind the windshield ,my left side front carpet is soaked ,but don't now the source where its comin from,anyone with same problems


----------

